# Stock CD player- 99 Altima GXE



## Nacho (Jan 10, 2004)

Can anyone tell me the make of the CD player in my 99 Altima GXE? It's a single disc CD player with cassette. Nowhere on the player does it say who actually made it.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

In my 93, Clarion makes the sterio. Its like the one you descirbed. Is it double din with the CD opening at the top wiht the yellow light next to it and the big green numbers on the display?


----------



## Yiff_Lover_69 (Jan 11, 2004)

*wonder...*

my 00 GXE altima has Bose speakers, and I *Think* the cd unit was made by them as well. Mine is black, with Black letters and a Turquoise (that color between blue and green) backlight when my lights are on.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

big difference between 99 and 00 there sport


----------



## Yiff_Lover_69 (Jan 11, 2004)

mzanubis said:


> big difference between 99 and 00 there sport


well there's a BigER difference in between 93 and 99, no?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

eh, yeah, in body style, everything else was pretty much the same, 00 is when they really changed it.


----------



## Yiff_Lover_69 (Jan 11, 2004)

mzanubis said:


> eh, yeah, in body style, everything else was pretty much the same, 00 is when they really changed it.


blah, this 99 Maxima Has a bose:
http://www.salvageautoparts.com/hot...me=stereo&part_name=Bose+am/fm/cd/tape+stereo
(He's requesting the stereo, so I assume it's OE)
Ud assume that bose was used in the altima as well.
Plus, I dobt nissan changed Stereo Providers after one year!!
Check your speakers, nacho. If they say bose, it's a bose reciever. I can almost guarantee you.


----------



## Nacho (Jan 10, 2004)

Both the radio and the (rear) speakers just say "nissan" on them, which doesn't really help me that much. The reason I need to know is so that I can buy the proper cable to connect my MP3 player to the stereo via the CD changer port. I may have to break down and just pay someone to install it for me. Still, there must be some place that an installer would get that info from.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

well, if it dosen't say, then I dunno what to tell you. thats not my strong suit, you're better of posting this in the audio section to get better answers...

and as for yiff, silly newbie, you shouldn't argue with the veterians


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

mzanubis said:


> well, if it dosen't say, then I dunno what to tell you. thats not my strong suit, you're better of posting this in the audio section to get better answers...
> 
> and as for yiff, silly newbie, you shouldn't argue with the veterians




I though all Nissan stuff that was not BOSE was Clarion...


----------



## lawabidn (Mar 28, 2004)

maxedout97maxima said:


> I though all Nissan stuff that was not BOSE was Clarion...


You are correct, The Bose systems in the newer pathfinders even have Clarion speakers (!?!?!)


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i was in my cousins 04 altima and i can almost swear i saw clarion on the bottoms of his rear speakers...


----------

